# Photos, Videos and Stories from the 2010 National Specialty!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*PLEASE POST YOUR PICTURES HERE!*

I thought I'd start this thread, separate from the others with info about the show, for those members wanting to share their pictures and stories from the event. Be prepared.... this might be a thread chock-full of great stories!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Have Fun Everyone!*

I'd just like to wish everyone who's attending a fabulous time.
Can't wait for all the stories and the photos.

Next year I hope to attend with, since it's going to be held on the East Coast.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures, videos and read the stories! Thanks Marj for starting the thread! Have a fantastic time everyone and wish you a safe trip back!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the thread, Marj! Wonderful idea, especially for those of us who'd love to be there, too!! Have fun, you all!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I can't take full credit for this idea since it was Leeann who did the same back in Aug. 2008.  It's nice to just have one thread dedicated to pictures and videos. Stay tuned..... some should be posting very soon! :cheer2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd like to suggest, or BEG, if there are any Forum members who are showing, please let us know! I have a hard enough time trying to figure out what is going on, but I would love to know if a Forum member is actually there showing.

I know Janet has 3 off her offspring there, including my most fav-0r-rite little red girl, Ninifee's Blue Temptation (I think that's it officially!). 
Please let us know if you are showing so we can cheer you on! :cheer2:

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be showing two of my dogs, Beverly.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I put this in the other thread. One of my puppies will be making her debut! I'm sad I won't be there to see it 

Keep a look out for Penny, aka Teodoro's Designer Centsation


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll be showing my 3: RICO, ChaCha and Pearlie. All had a bath this am and I am now beginning packing. Wish those of you who cannot make it this year lots of good photos and stories from the National. I'm bringing my camera, but who knows if I'll actually be able to use it LOL. Be sure to watch the streaming video. It can be accessed on the Foy Trent site, I believe. 

I'll keep a lookout for your Penny, Renee.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't wait for pictures and stories!!!! good luck to everyone in the ring. And hav a blast!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh wonderful!

Who are they Kimberly and when will they be showing?

Renee, when will Penny be shown, in what? Sorry, I'm still not very good at this showing business!

Patti, I know you and your three so I should be able to spot you and your gorgeous kids!

Good luck to all! I can't wait!

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck to everyone thats showing!

Thanks Pattie! I wish I could've been there to see your beautiful trio 

Beverly, she will be shown in the puppy class. Not sure what else. She might not be easy to spot if there is a sea of black & white but her owner/handler will be with her fabulous red hair!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck to all those showing their furmuffins!:first: You are all WINNERS in our eyes!:first:


Now--on a side note--Laurie,Dana and Elizabeth are already there--:boink: where are our pictures? Scenary? Anything? We are bored here! :becky:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Now--on a side note--Laurie,Dana and Elizabeth are already there--:boink: where are our pictures? Scenary? Anything? We are bored here! :becky:


Julie~ Elizabeth has been sharing some nice scenery pix on FB.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I will be taking lots of pictures but wont have computer access. I will share when I return! 

I will have in the ring with handlers or co-owners (I'm watching!!)

9-12 month bitch class - Janizona's Colors of the Wind "Windy"
12-15 month bitch class - Ninifee Blue Temptation "Nini"
9-12 month dog class - Janizona's Winning Color "Champ"

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Julie, I didn't think you guys would be interested in scenery.
But here are a few.
First is one I took at the aquarium. and the rest San Francisco .


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Sitting here wondering why I didn't leave yesterday or today for San Mateo!:frusty:

Thanks for the scenic shots. I will miss out on all of that with the dog show. Cool pic from the aquarium!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Julie, I didn't think you guys would be interested in scenery.
> But here are a few.
> First is one I took at the aquarium. and the rest San Francisco .


Laurie great shots. That must be from the Aquarium of the Bay at Pier 39. We have 2 aquariums----you should check out the one at Golden Gate park too


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooh, thanks! Love the picture of the seals on the docks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: :drum: LOVE the scenary pix Laurie! Of course I'm interested!!! :becky:

I have wanted to see California my entire life!!!! Never made it there yet so this National was particularly hard to miss for me! You have fabulous photos!!! KEEP THEM COMING IF YOU HAVE TIME! :yo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone remember where to find the videos? It was mentioned in another thread, but I can't find it.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Link for video cam!*

Here is the link:
>>
>> http://www.showdogvideopros.com/Havanese.html
>>
>> A couple of features to point out.
>>
>> (1) YES, we will run our FREE WEBCAM (provided that we can get a 3G signal
>> in the ballroom). The link to connect to the Webcam is on the page above,
>> near the top. The WEBCAM is static - picture, picture, picture - every 6
>> seconds. Not good for movement, but OK for stacking shots.
>>
>> (2) NEW! This year we will be loading STREAMING VIDEO to the Internet each
>> night after judging! This is standard moving video that you can watch on
>> your computer at home (or at work - ha!).
>>
>> (3) BONUS! With our streaming video service for the 2010 show, we are also
>> bundling as a BONUS streaming video of the 2009 (last year) Specialty Show.
>> So for one low price, folks can watch either the raw video as it is recorded
>> of the show this year, or the edited video of the show last year!
>>
>> (4) GORGEOUS DVDs! And, of course, we are offering our gorgeous videos on
>> DVD. We have two heavily discounted packages (20% to 30% OFF), PLUS FREE
>> shipping on Pre-Orders.
>>
>> I think that does it for now. If you all have any questions, feel free to
>> contact me. It would be good to get the word out to the Havanese folks via
>> your website and e-mail lists. Thanks!
>>
>> Irv.
>> ------------------------------------------------------
>> Irvin B. Krukenkamp, MD
>> President
>> Show Dog Video Pros
>> "Best in Show Video for your Show Dogs"

-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janizona said:


> Sitting here wondering why I didn't leave yesterday or today for San Mateo!:frusty:


Yeah, what's up with that Janet??!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Yeah, what's up with that Janet??!


I guess was actually thinking I would have found a job and didn't want to have to ask for too many days off. Oh well, still unemployed!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Same song, different person. At any rate, get your ellipticalized boo-tay over here soon so I can give you a real life hug!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Same song, different person. At any rate, get your ellipticalized boo-tay over here soon so I can give you a real life hug!


I leave at 6 AM! I was hoping you were staying at the hotel so I'd have company in the fitness center in the mornings! Well I'll find someone to drag over there.

BEVERLY????? :evil:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have FUN everybody!!! I wish I could be there this year. oh well.. 

Goodluck to all forum members that are showing! 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of everyone..
Ryan


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am showing two girls
they will be showing on Thursday and Saturday in the bred by class and the Open class.
Looking forward to seeing everyone there, and meeting new people


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning all - just thought I would post some pics of last night.
Bev, Dana and our very own Officer Beth!!  
Me and Beth
Marge & Ralph 
Me with Angel and 
Natasha & Jen 
Had lots of fun yesterday - Helen and Eddy arrived - cant wait for today!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you look terrific!

Janet, thanks for the link.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all the smiling faces!  Wish I could be there... make sure to share lots more pictures for us who aren't there!

And where are all the drunken shots?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like everyone is having a wonderful time already, sad I could not join in on the fun this year. Keep the pictures coming and make sure I get some pictures of how much fun Nugget has this year. ((HUGS)) to you all!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post those photos, Laurie! Everyone looks great (and so far, well rested)!

It's too early in the week for the drunken shots, LOL. Keep watching this thread! 

Can't wait to see you all - I'll be there Thursday morning as early as I can manage to get there!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking forward to more photos and all the stories! Hope everyone has a grand time!

Question - Does the location of National bounce from coast to coast? Someone mentioned early on in this thread that next year it will be on the East coast. Has it ever been in Seattle (or even Portland, OR)? Wonder if there is any chance it will ever come there?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> And where are all the drunken shots?


Obviously Ann didn't get there yet.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww..wish I could be there...one of these days...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Laurie! Great to see everybody having fun.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

everyone looks beautiful. maybe next year.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

"Forget the grooming seminar----I'm soooooooooo much cuter!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She went to seminars and brought us back a cool bag! Hey Comet I can fit inside --I get to go tomorrow. You can stay home!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

See Comet I can fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a cute bag, Sally. Seeing the GGB, and the cablecar really made me homesick!! Keep those cute pictures coming.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> *Thanks so much for taking the time to post those photos, Laurie! Everyone looks great *


they look even better in person!!!:cheer2:
Poornima please come back---we miss you!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooooh I am getting sooo excited!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am having a blast here. Enjoying meeting new people and seeing old friends. I went to San Fran with Katie and her daughter today. It was alot of fun. I am sooo tired. Going to my room and ordering room service and take a muscle relaxer and sleep. cant wait to watch all the havs strut there stuff!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Too cute Sally!!

And FAB pics of the show!!!! where are the red boas!!! :evil:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: PICTURES! :whoo:

You guys all look wonderful! 
Thanks for sharing the photos! 

Love that bag too Sally--I thought--OMG-I'm gonna miss out on a t-shirt that looks kinda like my Quince! :hurt:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kudos to Marj for sporting her red boa!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: WAY TO GO MARJ! :whoo:
I second the kudos for the red boa girl!!! :rockon:

Hey--I think that is Jane setting beside her!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

yes it is Julie.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been watching the webcam and drooling over all those havs. Just too cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Was there a link somewhere that I missed where you could order National merchandise like last year?:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Julie here is the link. Kimberly is in the ring now.

http://www.showdogvideopros.com/Havanese.html


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Who is Kimberly showing, Leeann?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread is sooooo fun!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think she is showing Zeke.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

The dog that won, number 83, was gorgeous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I do believe that is Zeke. What a cutie pie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How can you tell who won? The live stream is not streaming for me...just showing a series of still shots and no sound...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Kim it makes it very hard to see who is placing in each class.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well shucks! I missed Kimberly all together except for your pixs Leeann..what the heck am I doing wrong? I can't see older shots (or very many).


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for sharing pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Well shucks! I missed Kimberly all together except for your pixs Leeann..what the heck am I doing wrong? I can't see older shots (or very many).


You are not doing anything wrong Julie. I was lucky to catch Kimberly and they only keep the most recent pictures up so there is no going back to look at them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Some photos from today's Regional Specialty*

My camera is lame and it is darkish in the room. But here are some snapshots from today:

1. Helen (Oreo's mom) with two Havs
2. Heather (CacheHavanese) & Pattie Z 
3. Heather's Havs waiting in the grooming room
4. Obedience! They are supposed to remain in a Sit for 3 mins.....so far so good...
5. .....only one Hav remaining in a Sit!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

The obedience picture is Priceless! Thank you ETA: Gorgeous dog too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

jillnors2 said:


> The obedience picture is Priceless! Thank you ETA: Gorgeous dog too!


Aren't they adorable? At first, they were all sitting and kind of looking at each other and looking around. Just so cute! Then, one by one, they started to lie down....except for the last one on the right!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh how classic.....love the obedience shot.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

mintchip said:


> "Forget the grooming seminar----I'm soooooooooo much cuter!


AWESOME picture!! How distracting was he??????


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have pictures from the puppy class today!? Penny (Teodoro's Designer Centsation) took 2nd place!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:hoto: Thank you Jane for the great pictures! :whoo:hoto:

It is so great to see pictures....the next best thing to being there!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just leaving the hotel now to go to SF---will post more in the AM!
Dana and some other forum people won HRI prizes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> I think she is showing Zeke.


Oh, awesome captures, Leeann! Thank you for posting those. Yes, I was showing Vega (formerly Zeke) in the Bred By Exhibitor class. It was a large class, his first show and only the second time he had a lead on his neck. He did so well! We walked out thrilled with third place. 

He and I will be back in the ring at 8:00 a.m. sharp and then again a wee bit after 12:30 p.m. and then he will get to rest for a few weeks until his next show.

Carolina, this is a Tinky x Billy puppy. (Piaget was Tinky x Tyler, who is Billy's father.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

just 2 for now------------I see I have an early call in the morning.............


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I wish I was there. Took the dogs out last night, and while you guys were enjoying drinks (Anne!), I was killing a snake in my yard with a baseball bat while getting eaten up by mosquitos. Yay me.

Kimberly, Zeke/Vega is a beautiful pup! How can we find the results of the shows yesterday?

Keep the pictures coming guys!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like a great time so far and keep the pictures coming


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Love this thread! Good luck today, everyone.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck everyone!! Does anyone know who got WD/WB/BW and BOB yesterday at the regional??? Such beautiful dogs !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ILTT too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Nationals 2010


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the 3rd place Kimberly with Vega! He sure is a cutie!

How nice to see the quilt displayed.

I think I see Katie,Beth,Jane,Paula?,Helen and her hubby in the next photo.

The treat jars are cute on the table...looks like maybe they ran with those colors? Black/white and red?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey-yippee!! More pixs! Thanks Sally!:hug:
It's nice to see Kimberly not so serious (the show pix) and smiling with Laurie. Who's the cute fur muffin?

Looks like the HRI auction had alot of neat goodies! The balls are over-rated cracks me up!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally--do we get to see you too? I've only imagined you up until this point! :becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Sally--do we get to see you too? I've only imagined you up until this point! :becky:


hoto::eyebrows:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay Oliver--do it buddy.....come on...just aim it at mommy and push that silver round button! Go ahead.....I know you can do it! :wink:


(what a darling picture Sally!) that is absolutely adorable! :kiss:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Jane said:


> Aren't they adorable? At first, they were all sitting and kind of looking at each other and looking around. Just so cute! Then, one by one, they started to lie down....except for the last one on the right!


Oh seriously...that's the cutest shot ever - love your colour commentary around it too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mintchip said:


> hoto::eyebrows:


This is too precious !!! (Oliver and camera)

Great seeing all the pics.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Sally!

In post #80, I'm showing Peyton, who is a son of my boy Mousse. In the shot with Laurie and I in front of the quilt, I'm holding Vega (formerly Zeke). He's starting to think all the cameras are something fun for him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> In the shot with Laurie and I in front of the quilt, I'm holding Vega (formerly Zeke). He's starting to think all the cameras are something fun for him.


Well, who can blame him! I couldn't believe the number of camera flashes on him when you were holding him in the lobby! Like doggie papparazzi!! :biggrin1:
He's a star! (pun intended)!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hoto:I have alot to go through but I couldn't resist these two favoriteshoto:

*"Dancing girl" is
Revistio Magical Amber Gemstone (AKA Amber)*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Well, who can blame him! I couldn't believe the number of camera flashes on him when you were holding him in the lobby! Like doggie papparazzi!! :biggrin1:
> He's a star! (pun intended)!


I heard people asking for paw-o-graphs!!!!!!!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

mintchip said:


>


Okay, this photo of the "balls are overrated" made me laugh out loud. We were in Key West this past April and they have a dog shop, Dogs on Duvall, that had a dog t-shirt (bling shirt) that said "I miss my balls". Sam wanted to get that so bad for General. I will have to show him this one!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Gosh I wish I could be there with everyone. I can only imagine how much fun it is, and how much I would learn from everyone. Any ideas where next year's will be held?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Sally! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

wow Sally! :faint:
That is an absolute breathtaking picture (the first one) of the sweetest face I have ever seen on a light colored hav. Absolutely stunning! Who's little gorgeous fur muffin is that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Gosh I wish I could be there with everyone. I can only imagine how much fun it is, and how much I would learn from everyone. Any ideas where next year's will be held?


Kristy, next year it will be in Raleigh, NC in July. For 2012, it will be in Minneapolis, MN in July. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll post the exact dates after this weekend.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so happy it's in NC next year. I told my DH that if I have to start walking now, I will be at National in 2011.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are moving it up into July now? This years seemed at least a week or so earlier then last year...and it's moving up even earlier,huh? :ear:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay. i've been working and not on the forum to see all of this fabulousness.

yay!!!! love, love, the pics keep them coming folks.

as some of you know, i was on board to attend this year's nationals and had to bail last minute because of some personal reasons. but it is so wonderful to live vicariously through the photos and stories.

and, i am so happy/appreciative to beverly and sally for photographing my "balls are overrated shirt." if i can't make it to nationals, at least my shirt can. thank you beverly for donating the tee. xoxoxo this makes me ecstatic!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wondered about you Amy! No wonder I was not finding you in pictures! That's a shame that you were not able to attend. Love that shirt though!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great day and great Nationals! Just one quick photo because I'm on my way out----more to come later
PS--Oliver and Comet say *"Thank you Lola and Anne! We hope you get some cake tonight"*


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Kristy, next year it will be in Raleigh, NC in July. For 2012, it will be in Minneapolis, MN in July. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll post the exact dates after this weekend.


Thanks for the update. I'll be putting it on my calendar. I'd love to learn more about what the event is all about, so I know what me and my girls will be able to participate in while there. It looks like it is so much fun for everyone to be there with their dogs.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

YAY! Raleigh, I am so there next year


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Are the show results posted anywhere online? Who won what?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lola has the "eyes" huh? WOW!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well it took until we were sitting at the airport waiting for our plane before I found the time to turn on my computer but I finally got to see this thread! First of all, way back to the beginning...Janet, you couldn't have possibly been serious about me going to the cardio room at 6AM, right? I know that was a joke.

I can't post pictures yet because I don't have the software to resize easily on this laptop and I packed my catalog with all my notes of the winners in my checked bag or I could help with those names. Dana kept Nugget under wraps...her wraps, the whole time! Well I guess Laurie may have enjoyed a night or two with him.
I think I should have some good pictures of Penny but I haven't gone through them yet.
It was so wonderful seeing old Forum friends and putting new faces to old names. Helen, Kristy, Sally, Anne, Maddie and Salsa's moms just to name a few off the top of my head. Sorry, I know there were more and I can picture you! It was fun meeting Raf, Marj's other half, after hearing about him on the Forum. All the spouses were great actually, and super photographers, thank you!

It was a little disappointing the number of entries were down this year, but I know that is common in everything and every sport right now. 

Watching the kids playing "human fountain" took a bit of fun out of the hot tub but there really wasn't much time for that anyway!

Having Laurie pick up Jeannie on the Pier with Tigger and than have her show up to every day of the show was fabulous! Now let's get her membership okayed so she can post with us!

I already can't wait for next year. It's just a wonderful time of companionship with fellow Havanese lovers and a chance to see some of the most beautiful Havs around.

Thank you to everyone who helped with and attended the HRI fundraiser and helped make it a huge success.

Congratulations to the OTHER Beverly Joyce that won the quilt :frusty:
Till next year!
Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Obviously Ann didn't get there yet.


Hey! I resemble that statement!!!:dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

trueblue said:


> Are the show results posted anywhere online? Who won what?


Yes, you can find the results posted on the superintendent's web site for all events: Obedience, Rally, Regional, Sweeps and National - http://foytrentdogshows.com/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Well it took until we were sitting at the airport waiting for our plane before I found the time to turn on my computer but I finally got to see this thread! First of all, way back to the beginning...Janet, you couldn't have possibly been serious about me going to the cardio room at 6AM, right? I know that was a joke.
> 
> I can't post pictures yet because I don't have the software to resize easily on this laptop and I packed my catalog with all my notes of the winners in my checked bag or I could help with those names. Dana kept Nugget under wraps...her wraps, the whole time! Well I guess Laurie may have enjoyed a night or two with him.
> I think I should have some good pictures of Penny but I haven't gone through them yet.
> ...


:thumb:
Have a safe trip home!
PS- I know your pain about winning :tape:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> It was a little disappointing the number of entries were down this year, but I know that is common in everything and every sport right now.


Not even taking the economic times into account, we all expected a lower number of entries with the show on the West Coast. The majority of HCA members live east of the Mississippi and traveling such a great distance _with dogs_ is difficult. Next year, the entries will be much larger simply because it is on the East Coast.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable quilt square--


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Great day and great Nationals! Just one quick photo because I'm on my way out----more to come later
> PS--Oliver and Comet say *"Thank you Lola and Anne! We hope you get some cake tonight"*


OMG!!!! THAT DOGGIE SHOW THINGY WAS FUN. MY MOMMIE TOOK ME THERE AND I GOT KISSES FROM DANA AND ANN AND LAURIE AND MARJ AND HELEN AND ALL KINDS OF PRETTY LADIES IN RED FEATHERS. AND I GOT TO PLAY RLH AROUND A COFFEE TABLE WITH A PUPPY!! OMG!! IT WAS SO MUCH FUN I HAVE BEEN NAPPING EVER SINCE. I AM SO GLAD THAT YOU ALL CAME TO SEE ME! ---- LOVE LOLA


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It was wonderful to see you all there. My only regret is that I didn't have enough time to spend with you all and I hope you will forgive me.

National is always a fun time and I am glad to hear those that came to California enjoyed themselves so much.

It's odd to me why more won't travel west, when we in the west travel east all the time for big dog shows. After all, California has the most entries at Westminster every year. <grin>


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I had no idea the majority live East. I wouldn't have guessed that!

It was great to see you Kathy and all the other friends from the Forum that we only get to see once a year.

Lola was *adorable!!!!! *

We may need to work on some type of Forum ID card again for next year to make it easier to identify each other.

I'm finally home after a long but uneventful day of traveling.

I tried unsuccessfully to post about the Frontline pen this morning from my phone. A woman that was with us at dinner last night had figured it out!

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Beverly thanks so much! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy to wake up with my three babies this morning - but missing everyone! What a blast that I had with all - way too many to name specifically. I have pics that I will try to post today or tomorrow (depending on my work schedule). I miss my adjoining room buddy Dana ! 
Sally - is that a picture of my new friend Tigger??


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Adorable quilt square--


Thank you, we enjoy making them. I may finally get to see a finished quilt this one is coming home to GA.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The entire event was wonderful! We had such a great time, loved seeing friends from last year and meeting new friends this year!

Gavin took lots of photos and as soon as he uploads them all I'll post a link. So many of our lovely Havanese in one place is like a dream come true and I hope more HF peeps will be in NC next year.

Kathy-Nationals is the thing I do for "me" each year so I don't care where it is, I'm coming. lane:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Happy to wake up with my three babies this morning - but missing everyone! What a blast that I had with all - way too many to name specifically. I have pics that I will try to post today or tomorrow (depending on my work schedule). I miss my adjoining room buddy Dana !
> Sally - is that a picture of my new friend Tigger??


:thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When you all hear about me "picking people up off the street" it wasnt all _that bad. While sight seeing with hubby a few days before the show, I saw this beautiful dog and asked the owner if he was a Hav. She almost fell over and was giggling with excitement that someone actually knew the breed. She lives in San Francisco and was just a lovely sweet person! She CAME to the show, every single day with Tigger, and even hooked up with Tracy and the SF club. Her pup is the beautiful golden guy that Sally posted a picture of. I am anxiously awaiting for Jeanie to join the forum!!_


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just part of the group----








PS-Laurie-Oliver and Tigger ARE family :gossip:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just part of the group


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

a couple more............


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sally, is that Ninnife (did I spell that right?) in the picture on the right? She is the most beautiful apricot color!! so many gorgeous Havs in one place... I need to post a picture of the little girl Dana and I were fighting over!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a few pictures.

First is little Fiona who Dana and I fought over-unfortunately even though I begged the breeder to sell her to me-no luck.

Second is Heather with her pretty little girl from Norway.

Third is a shot of a few of the pups in one of the 6-9 month groups.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

And a few more

Megan, Beverly, Dana

Marj modeling her red boa

Hmmmm. who's that with Beverly??????


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally, your pictures are wonderful! I really loved meeting all the Forum people that traveled to this fabulous event. Isn't it true that Hav owners are the best people? I'm sorry our weather wasn't warmer, but its been an exceptionally cool summer. I'm not complaining though, as I'd rather have the cooler temps than what the East Coast has been through.

I've never seen so many gorgeous Havs in one place. From the bouncy puppies to the veterans, each Havanese was so beautiful and so special. I'm so lucky the event was in my backyard so I could attend, and I'm so glad I had the chance to meet you all!:dance:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Jocelyn,
I so wish I would have been able to meet you in person and talk with you...there were so many people that I wanted to meet, but was not sure who was who  that is a nice picture that you got of Zmrzlina and me, but she is from the Czech Republic not Norway, just wanted to correct that.
And that little Fiona is darling.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jocelyn - Fiona was on the same flight home with me!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oops-sorry Heather!!!! She's a cutie no matter where she's from! I wanted to meet you,too-but did you leave right after you showed because I could never find you? I was on my way to talk with you when Laurie asked me a question and when I turned around you were gone again!! Next year in Raleigh!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Ann- I'm soooo jealous. I'll bet she was good as gold ,too. What a little snuggle pup she is- I think it was just as much her personality I fell in love with as her cute little face. At least I have pictures of her!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what wonderful pictures. I love the group shot. Sally who is that adorable black and white fluff n' nutter? Who is the lovely Red? 

I really think I was with you all in spirit --- yesterday in CVS I impulsively got a bag of licorice bears. I enjoyed them sans Nugget.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!! I love living vicariously through pictures. Maybe in next year, I'll be there in real life!

that Fiona looks so much like my Mimi. The "sitting" dogs picture cracked me up!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what? Did I see a picture of Beverly nibbling on Nugget? ound: He must of been cheating on Dana.......

Great pictures! I love seeing them all.The group shot is fabulous! I think I know all but 3 people in that picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All in the back row:
who is the lady to Ann's right?
The two ladies to Marj's left?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie said:


> All in the back row:
> who is the lady to Ann's right?
> The two ladies to Marj's left?


Julie, the lady to Ann's right is Carmie (owner of Dobby). She posts under the id "cgsmthbs". To the left of Marj is Sally (dark hair) and Debby (Salsa's Mom). I'm in the first row on the far right. Carmie, Debby and I all live near each other and get together frequently for playdates. Aren't we lucky? 

Catherine (Ollie and Austin's Mom) came later in the day, so isn't in the picture. Maybe someone caught her in another snapshot.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry that I missed being in the group shot! Rats. But I most certainly enjoyed chatting with and getting to know the group members. Had a great time at the National.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:redface: and some more


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Sally,

Your photos are so very wonderful! Brings me back to the National and I get to see some of the dogs that I may have missed because I was showing. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is a cheat sheet to the big group photo. I don't know who the dog is that Elizabeth is holding though so someone will have to tell us who it is.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*More photos!*

1. Ralph & Marj, Laurie, Dana and Anne (redorr) at the HRI Auction Thu night
2. Laurie giving a speech at the HRI Auction
3. Sally (mintchip) and Jocelyn (hartman studio)
4. Jocelyn, Katie (MopTop Havanese), Ann (Scooter's Family), Jeannie & Tigger, Sally


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

1. This cute little guy spent most of his time waiting in the ring standing on his hind legs! Adorable!
2. Kimberly and Vega
3. Friday lunch at the hotel! Back: Helen (whitBmom), me; Front: Marj & her giant cobb salad, Megan (casperkeep)
4. HCA Dogsitting in the evenings: my son Erik and Katie's daughter Brooklyn (and Heidi in the stroller)
5. Havanese coasters that Dana won in the HRI auction and generously gave to me. The black and whites reminded me of my boys.  Thank you so much, Dana! I will think of you every time I see them, my friend. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally and Jane, thanks for the pictures. It is lovely to see everyone. 

Jane, I love that B & W furbaby standing on his two legs. What a cutie! Who is he?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for sharing pics  It looks like a great time was had by all with some adorable Neezers included!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Great pictures. I had so much fun and it was so good to see our friends from the Forum. Ms Frannie said to tell everyone she had a wonderful time-and really did mean to crash the Friday night party. Thought she should not be left out of all the fun we were having.

Wish we could have made the group picture-but then there is always next year. She was so crabby when we got home last night-would not let Miss Paige or Roman any where near her. But all is well today.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a fun lunch shot, ladies! Figures Marj is eating - - She had been vegan-deprived and had to catch up!! 

Yes, does anyone remember which dog was the black & white on his back legs in the ring? I was talking with the owner (or co-owner or handler???) about him and now can't remember who it was.

Pat, it was great to see Ms Frannie again, even if she was a bit ticked for being left out of the dinner party on Friday. Sweet gal!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, thanks for the labeled photo!! It is so nice to be able to see who folks are!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Great pictures. I had so much fun and it was so good to see our friends from the Forum. Ms Frannie said to tell everyone she had a wonderful time-and really did mean to crash the Friday night party. Thought she should not be left out of all the fun we were having.
> 
> Wish we could have made the group picture-but then there is always next year. She was so crabby when we got home last night-would not let Miss Paige or Roman any where near her. But all is well today.
> 
> ...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures that my husband got, but they are not very good quality as he is totally clueless when it comes to cameras 

The first one is of Zmrzlina, my import for the Czech republic and the others are of Shiraz


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's a fun lunch shot, ladies! Figures Marj is eating - - She had been vegan-deprived and had to catch up!!
> 
> Yes, does anyone remember which dog was the black & white on his back legs in the ring? I was talking with the owner (or co-owner or handler???) about him and now can't remember who it was.
> 
> Pat, it was great to see Ms Frannie again, even if she was a bit ticked for being left out of the dinner party on Friday. Sweet gal!


:cheer2:I loved that little black and white one! :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

eep: another one of my favorites............


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't this the same little dancing black and white one? (maybe with a havanese sibling)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Friends


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kimberly, if I could remember when that puppy was in front of you I could look it up in the catalog.

I'll go through my pics and see if I maybe caught an arm band.
Thank you Marj for taking pictures for me towards the end of the show, my hands absolutely gave out on my and I would have been without pictures without you!

Jocelyne and Missy, the beautiful red is my latest crush, Ninifee's Blue Temptation. Since I am part German, I think she understands me:blah:
I love that little girl, thank you for posting the pictures!

I'm just ready to look through mine now and see what I've got.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, I am so excited to finally get on here and see all the great pictures everyone took!! That b&w 'dancing girl' is Amber, a "sibling" to that gorgeous choc. and white that I had my eye on. His name is Decker and Helen was puppy sitting them for a little bit while their mom was showing another stunning chocolate. The chocs are from Germany, but I can't remember the breeder or their reg'd names.

Kimberly, never mind about my non-vegan meals!! Brat! 

Beverly, I had no idea you coveted Dana's "man". You know, it's always the quiet ones you have to watch out for.... 

Sally, you are a photographer extraordinaire!!! Pamela's Jazz sneaking a peek behind her at that grooming seminar is precious. Jazz is a cutie pie girl puppy who played RLH in the lobby with adorable Lola. Pam is a new member to our forum, but I can't remember her user name on here. She had started a thread about her older gal, Lindy Hop.

Lola, I am SO glad you made it to the party. It wouldn't have been the same without you! That picture Sally took of you MUST be in a forum calendar if we ever get another one made. Cutie!

I loved finally meeting all of those members that hadn't attended a Nat'l before. All you California gals are a great bunch and you DID wear your boas! Love you for that! I was scolding some of the 'oldies' left and right, you know. I think I needed my deputy Julie to help me keep them in line. Seriously! Of course, many were probably fed up of seeing me shed maribou and feathers the whole week and housekeeping had their work cut out for them, but hey... it's the wild French Canadian in me. What can I say?  

We drove here to the south Sonoma county yesterday morning and are leaving tomorrow at the crack of dawn to return to SF to fly out at 10:30. It will be a VERY long day as we only get home, into our house, around 1 a.m. Wed. I need me some margaritas!!!!! 

Kathy P., no need to apologize. You were working after all! I really enjoyed our ride to the Agility Wed. morning though. You and Claudia were a hoot! lol 

I had the pleasure of seeing 10 yr. old Mojo (Sonrisas Havanese) and Rita's newer gal, Koko. I was in heaven when I got to finally see my boyfriend Blazin' again. Omg, he is so dang squishable! I got a chance to do just that on Saturday. Beth Obrecht's (Rockhurst) Hendrix has now stolen part of my heart and so Ralph has taken a back burner to both of these stunning red sable boys. 

Ralph had a great time meeting you crazy dog people and totally gets why I'm hooked!  I will finally get my photos d/loaded once I have time on Wed. Chat then and THANK you all for the wonderful time!!!!!! xxoo


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The 2011 Havanese Nationals
July 18th-21st 2011
http://www.sheratonrtp.com/

See you there!

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> The 2011 Havanese Nationals
> July 18th-21st 2011
> http://www.sheratonrtp.com/
> 
> ...


Actually it is through the 23rd of August as that is a Saturday.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Actually it is through the 23rd of August as that is a Saturday.


an entire month :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh geez, I meant the month of July!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:frusty:


Kathy said:


> Oh geez, I meant the month of July!!!!!!!!!!!


:frusty:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, right! The 23rd, and only a few short days, not a whole month. I need some sleep!

Beverly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hey let us help you unpack *







*We can share. Here you can keep this Comet...............*


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Sally, you sure got some great photos! I've enjoyed all the photos from the National. Just wish I could have been there too and met everyone. It looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sally,

Thank you for the great pictures of Frannie-she sure does not look her age. She was a tired little lady when we got home last night-but then soo was her mom.

Miss Paige & Mr Roman helped me unpack today-Rom took the plastic bag off the stroller cause I had stashed toys & treats in the stroller to come home with. Smart boy-now if I could just get him to not eat the plastic.

Hugs again to everyone
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, it looks and sounds like you all had such a good time! The photos are fantastic! It must have been so much fun to be in the presence of all those fur balls! Maybe someday.........


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, awesome photos. You have such a good eye! 

I love that one of me, Marj and Natasha! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I already have a post-it note on my calendar to mark it off for next year!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I know there were a lot more shop a holics there and did only Dana win coasters. Let's see the loot ladies!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few more that I took.
First is Ann & Gavin - then
Ann O., Elizabeth, Mike, Jen & Natasha hanging out
Ava with Sweet Pea (who was Zippy in HRI) - her hubby announced that they were failing fostering 101 at Nationals. 
And the last two are of my absolute favorite (besides my three) 
Havanese (hope I dont insult anyone) in the entire world!!!
Karen and Bailey!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Laurie! Bailey is so beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

some more:
Christy and furry friend 
Christy and Ralph hanging out 
Dana and Heidi
Jane Hohne (HRI) 
and Lola doing a dance.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pattie said:


> I'll be showing my 3: RICO, ChaCha and Pearlie. All had a bath this am and I am now beginning packing. Wish those of you who cannot make it this year lots of good photos and stories from the National. I'm bringing my camera, but who knows if I'll actually be able to use it LOL. Be sure to watch the streaming video. It can be accessed on the Foy Trent site, I believe.
> 
> I'll keep a lookout for your Penny, Renee.


*Pattie*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My first picture is one of my favorites.
I was given the honor of babysitting for Heidi (HavaBrat) and she was NOT a brat at all!!!
Elizabeth won this beautiful carry case for her Bailey 
Megan won this gorgeous necklace!! 

MR. Nuggett ended up in Dana's bed - so here he is, in all his glory! 

And the last is of Tigger - the little boy I "picked up" down on Pier 39


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Elaine,Dana,Laurie and Tigger
















:bump:Tigger and Jeanne we are looking forward to you joining. Jeanne took lots of photos too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shots everyone. There were beautiful dogs there.
I really wish I could have spent much more time with the forum folks. I enjoyed meeting the few that I did get a chance to see, Marj, Dana, Megan, Laurie, Pat, and very briefly, Ann and a few others, that I can't name for fear of getting their names wrong. 
Jane, it's always nice to see you. You are one of the kindest people I know. It was great of your son to do the dog sitting. It had to be kind of boring since they had to stay in their crates. I know it was much appreciated though.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pam and Jazz


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Great photos everyone. I had such a great time this year! I did do a little shopping and won some things as well. I cant wait for next year. My flight will be much shorter for me. Not a big fan flying that long. I didnt like taking the red eye either. I am still catching up on my sleep. I had a great time with my room-mates. Miss.Heidi is the sweetest. Brooklynn was soo fun to hang out with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Great photos everyone. I had such a great time this year! I did do a little shopping and won some things as well. I cant wait for next year. My flight will be much shorter for me. Not a big fan flying that long. I didnt like taking the red eye either. I am still catching up on my sleep. I had a great time with my room-mates. Miss.Heidi is the sweetest. Brooklynn was soo fun to hang out with.


 Won a lot of things:biggrin1: 
Congratulations!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I had such a great time this year! I did do a little shopping and won some things as well.


Megan, you won a LOT! Show us your stash!! :biggrin1:

I forgot to ask you what your method was for the auctions. Last year, I put several tickets in for just a few items. This year, I put in a few tickets for several items, which I think was better and at least, more exciting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wowza! gorgeous. Bailey sure does have a lot of lusturous hair!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Megan, you won a LOT! Show us your stash!! :biggrin1:
> 
> I forgot to ask you what your method was for the auctions. Last year, I put several tickets in for just a few items. This year, I put in a few tickets for several items, which I think was better and at least, more exciting.


Dana and Christy won a lot too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are some pics I was able to catch while I was there. I had such a wonderful time and there were so many lovely dogs! I'm bathing my boys today and really wishing their coats were long and swishy like so many I saw on the runway!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, did you win that purse? I love that! The little rescue Hav, I think her name was Zippy? Her foster mom adopted her at the Nationals. ♥ The quilt was lovely and Julie you had mentioned the size? It was larger than the other quilt and both were absolutely lovely. 

Oh! and a few more.

I hope someone knows who the corded Hav is. I don't see them corded often but this guy looked so cool!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The corded Hav is Muffin. She's owned by a local gal, Sharon. Sharon showed her to her AKC championship, but she also shows her in Agility and Rally too. Miss Versatility indeed!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Christy I think that photo of Ann and the purse was from when we were setting up things for the reception :ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't win the purse Christy but Gavin did bid on it for me. I wish I had won it but I think it went for over $300! All to HRI though so yeah!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The corded Hav is Muffin. She's owned by a local gal, Sharon. Sharon showed her to her AKC championship, but she also shows her in Agility and Rally too. Miss Versatility indeed!


Muffin! Yes thank you! I spoke briefly with the owner, but had forgotton the name by the time I got home. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Sea Lions!!!*

Katie,Brooklynn and I went to San fran and I got to see the sea lions. They were soo neat to watch. The smell wasnt the greatest. I could have stood there forever just watching them. It was really cool to see!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's that little cutie that was such a great little dancer!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I finally posted a picture....YIPPEE!!!!! I will show ya all my stuff!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I didn't win the purse Christy but Gavin did bid on it for me. I wish I had won it but I think it went for over $300! All to HRI though so yeah!!!!!


Lucky you having a sweet hubby who would bid on it though! He is worth way more than the purse any day.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Here's that little cutie that was such a great little dancer!


The little dancer is Amber, her registered name is Revistio's Magical Amber Gemstone.

She's my grandpup =)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, the black & white is yours Janet? She was a hoot! Who was showing her?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Some pictures. Not sure what order..


Ninifee with Beverly
Teresa and Amber the amazing
Yes Beverly and I were pigs
Champ's face


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

No Kimberly, Amber is not mine. She was bred by Revistio Havanese. I bred Amber's grandmother, a chocolate bitch named Janizona's Creme de Coco


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Janet these 2 are from Revisto also ??


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Janet these 2 are from Revisto also ??


Yes, I can't tell if the chocolate is the bitch or the dog (Teresa has one of each) and the red one is "On The Red Rocks Blue Temptation". We brought him over at the same time as Ninifee.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Miss.Heidi the Hava-brat!!!*

Here is Katie's Heidi from Mop-top Havanese. I got to share a room with her. She is such a sweetie. So fun to watch her with her Brooklynn. When ever Brooklynn was dressed up she was ready to go in the show ring. They are such a sweet pair to watch!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pam


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharing secrets


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Friends


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictues! I am enjoying seeing everyone having so much fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures everyone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love all the pictures all of the faces and best of all the dogs!!!! Yay next year the show is near me but, July is hot...hot...hot. Looks like hard work and fun.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

OK Beverly said I should post this here. Its a video of the abuse that show dogs endure. Be prepared..and this might not stay on youtube too long because of the content.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonderful pictures everyone. So sad I couldn't be there. Loved the video! What a cute guy that boy is!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Here is a cheat sheet to the big group photo. I don't know who the dog is that Elizabeth is holding though so someone will have to tell us who it is.


LOVE the cheat sheet, Kimberly!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, that video makes me truly LOL!
Thank you for sharing Janet!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I loved that video....too funny....looks like he is having too much fun!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures too Janet. Of all those I took of Nini, not many came out very good.

I still have to get my pictures on to this computer and I'm not suppose to be using my hands for 48 hours, but I will get them here!

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love all the pictures! Looks like you guys had a GREAT time!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Janet, great video!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Janet, that's such a cute video!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cute video...

(I love seeing it. I'll hate it if these things can't be shared openly anymore.  )


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Just popping in to say that I had an absolutely wonderful time drooling over all the beautiful dogs last weekend. Sigh...I just love these dogs! I really enjoyed meeting new faces and seeing some that I hadn't seen in a while. 

Janet - What a darling video!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I just spent an eternity in HAV-en looking at all the pictures and reading all your posts. I just wish I would hav been there too, but NEXT YEAR!!! So glad you all had such a great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Janet, that video is too funny! Ralph and I had a great time watching it while waiting for our flight in NYC. Champ is a nut!! lol I really love that boy of yours. 

Beverly, I'm sorry to hear your hands aren't feeling any better. Take care of yourself, my friend!

I've oohed and aaahed over all the pics posted and have many of my own to share (I took 437!). I am assuming that they won't be used out of context and like Sheri just said, I would hate to stop sharing these amazing pictures of our forum friends and Havs.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I know it was mentioned that next year is in Raleigh, NC and there was a mention of July (maybe on here or maybe on Facebook). If the details are available, would someone be able to post dates and locations? I'd like to block it off on my calendar!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't quote me but I think I read that it was July 18-23. I think I read that elsewhere


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you do a search for the term "July", I'm sure you'll find it. I'm on my way out the door or I'd post the dates & locations for the next two years.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k..... since this is the thread where you can post photos and videos of the Specialty, that's exactly what I'm going to do - in spite of what's been going on here. I think they are just too much fun to keep to myself.

IF for any reason, you would prefer I remove a picture of either you and/or your dog, please PM me - not here on this thread - and I will delete. :biggrin1: So here we go..... (please click on them to view them larger)

BACK ROW: Marj, Laurie, Helen, Jen (friend of Natasha's), Sally and Ann
FRONT ROW: Elizabeth, Beverly, Dana, Beth and Anne and Lola on the floor

View attachment 31985


Janet Hicks' dogs, Nini and ?? - GORGEOUS !!!

View attachment 31986


The red boa ladies - Helen, Jane, Carmie, Marj and Jeanne
Sally, Natasha and Debbie on the floor.

View attachment 31987


Quilt draw #1 - Havs and Friends

View attachment 31988


Quilt draw #2 - Hats Off to Havanese

View attachment 31989


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

more........ Please forgive me if I don't put the dogs' registered names. I don't have a list in front of me and would have to look each of them up. Such beautiful boys!!

Peyton - shown by Kimberly (Lil Pawz N Havtahava's NFL Star)

View attachment 31990


Peyton again, playing the crowd. 

View attachment 31991


Me and my 'crush', Rockhurst Copper's On Fire (Blazin')

View attachment 31992


Blazin' again.... sigh.......

View attachment 31993


Kathy Patrick's Dreamer, looking up at David, his handler.

View attachment 31994


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Final day - maybe someone can help me identify these people and dogs. Sorry about that - my mind is a blank and I'm too tired to search for that info right now!

View attachment 31995


Gavin, Ann, Dana and Jocelyn watching the event.

View attachment 31996


Willard and Rita from Sonrisas Havanese with their puppy, Koko and their 10 yr. old veteran, Mojo

View attachment 31997


There's Blazin and his handler, Pam and Kimberly with Peyton.

View attachment 31998


You can see more of the handlers and dogs in this one.

View attachment 31999


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's Carmie between Jane and you in the group photo.
Peyton's registered name is Lil Pawz N Havtahava's NFL Star. He's Mousse's son. 

Thanks for all the great pictures. I love your two group shots, especially!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I have a question. I'm not a new hav owner. I've tried many different lengths of coat, many different styles of cut. HOW ON EARTH do you get their hair to part so beautifully on top of their head???????? Does it actually stay that way? Or do you put it up just as soon as they leave the ring? Oh my gosh, these babies are all so beautiful, but if I left Tango's hair loose like that, it would be matted, tear stained, and full of food in about 30 seconds!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kudo, like people, it doesn't happen all by itself. You have to wash it, dry it that way, keep brushing it that way to train it and then, yes, most of us do a topknot, hair elastic, clips or something. It would be wet from their muzzle and/or water otherwise.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Kimberly!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that. Geesh, I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to make it stay parted down the middle and up out of the eyes!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

If you must know - Mommy spit. That's what I use in the ring.:lalala:

At home its tied up.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha - that is one photo that thankfully, no one has shared with me: me, licking my palm, and then slicking down my pup's hair. I used that many times last week. It's the best hair product in the ring in a pinch.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Marj, I can see why you're crushing on Blazin....GORGEOUS! Peyton's a beautiful boy too (but as NFL Star, he should probably be Drew...heehee).


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Kim I was waiting for you to say something.....too funny!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the pictures Marj----the photos are marvelous! It is so nice to see Sally and Jocelyn and meet the others I have only "talked" to on the forum. 

Seeing the quilts also was really nice. I appreciate you taking the time to photograph the quilt draws and group everyone together. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures Marj----the photos are marvelous! It is so nice to see Sally and Jocelyn and meet the others I have only "talked" to on the forum.
> 
> Seeing the quilts also was really nice. I appreciate you taking the time to photograph the quilt draws and group everyone together. :hug:


Julie and quilt crew *Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It was fun to see all the pictures, Marj. Thanks for sharing. The quilts are amazing. Thanks Julie!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm loving all the pictures, I so wish I could have made it this year, but I have marked out my calendar for next year!!!

Marj, I get to have lots of squishes with Blazin in a couple of weeks, he is coming to the Canadian National here in Nova Scotia. (Labour Day weekend)


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Janizona said:


> If you must know - Mommy spit. That's what I use in the ring.:lalala:
> 
> At home its tied up.


ound:ound:ound:

Of course, the one thing I haven't tried.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Janizona said:


> If you must know - Mommy spit. That's what I use in the ring.:lalala:


It always worked when my kids were babies, no surprise it works on dogs too! ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can someone pls. start a new thread in this section and perhaps let us know the names (reg'd dogs names and owners/handlers) who placed in diff. categories throughout the Specialty? I don't have a catalog and for the life of me, can't remember half the names!

I looked at the HCA website, but results aren't up.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Can someone pls. start a new thread in this section and perhaps let us know the names (reg'd dogs names and owners/handlers) who placed in diff. categories throughout the Specialty? I don't have a catalog and for the life of me, can't remember half the names!
> 
> I looked at the HCA website, but results aren't up.
> 
> Thanks!


Marj, one can visit the sup's web site to see all the results. www.foytrentdogshows.com

There are too many to mention here. <grin>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had no idea where to find the results. Click on 'show results' at the above link. Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I had no idea where to find the results. Click on 'show results' at the above link. Thanks, Kathy!


My pleasure.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

mintchip said:


> "Forget the grooming seminar----I'm soooooooooo much cuter!


 That is my girl Jazz! We had a blast and it was so great to meet so many nice people from the forum!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Janizona said:


> OK Beverly said I should post this here. Its a video of the abuse that show dogs endure. Be prepared..and this might not stay on youtube too long because of the content.


What a great video! I just loved it!!
Pam &Jazz


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

It was great to meet so many nice people from the forum. I hope to get to know you all alot better! Thanks for posting pics of Jazz ! Hope to see you all next year if not sooner!
Pam and my havanese Jazz .Lindy Hop, Lela & my toy poodle Lacey and my Shipoo chloe!

By the way after getting back from San Francisco I worked a couple of days and Then headed to Balston Spa NY. Lindy got at least 3 more points towards her Grand Championship!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

psow9421 said:


> It was great to meet so many nice people from the forum. I hope to get to know you all alot better! Thanks for posting pics of Jazz ! Hope to see you all next year if not sooner!
> Pam and my havanese Jazz .Lindy Hop, Lela & my toy poodle Lacey and my Shipoo chloe!
> 
> By the way after getting back from San Francisco I worked a couple of days and Then headed to Balston Spa NY. Lindy got at least 3 more points towards her Grand Championship!


Congrats on getting more points towards her championship. I did want to clarify though you can't begin to earn Grand Champion points until she is a champion and showing in the Best of Breed ring. Then when she is chosen as either the Breed winner or BOS or Select bitch, she will earn GCH points.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Congrats on getting more points towards her championship. I did want to clarify though you can't begin to earn Grand Champion points until she is a champion and showing in the Best of Breed ring. Then when she is chosen as either the Breed winner or BOS or Select bitch, she will earn GCH points.


Hi Kathy!
Lindy Hop is my special ! She is already a champion. I know it was confusing because I brought my 6 month old bitch with me to the national. I felt bad that was not able to meet you Kathy. Next time ! Hope to see you in North Carolina!
Pam


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Here are a few more that I took.
> First is Ann & Gavin - then
> Ann O., Elizabeth, Mike, Jen & Natasha hanging out
> Ava with Sweet Pea (who was Zippy in HRI) - her hubby announced that they were failing fostering 101 at Nationals.
> ...


Thank you Laurie for baby sitting Bailey after he showed!! We all had a fabulous time at the National. See you at the Garden next year Laurie!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Here are a few more that I took.
> First is Ann & Gavin - then
> Ann O., Elizabeth, Mike, Jen & Natasha hanging out
> Ava with Sweet Pea (who was Zippy in HRI) - her hubby announced that they were failing fostering 101 at Nationals.
> ...


Laurie,

Send the pictures of you and Bailey!!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*HCA Nationals 2011 &2012*



klomanchiodo said:


> I know it was mentioned that next year is in Raleigh, NC and there was a mention of July (maybe on here or maybe on Facebook). If the details are available, would someone be able to post dates and locations? I'd like to block it off on my calendar!


 I went to the HCA meeting at the Nationals They said next year would be in Raleigh, NC July 18-24 2011.
They also mentioned that 2012 going to be in Minneapolis if I am reading my sribble right July 9th -the 16th.
Pam, Jazz ,Lindy and Lela


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

psow9421 said:


> What a great video! I just loved it!!
> Pam &Jazz


I love this video tooo...... I hope all the dogs there have it this good!!!


----------

